# 2013 Halloween Costume



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Have we start a thread on our poodles in Halloween costume? If not, would you post them here?

I am currently looking for costume for Charlie and Edison. I thought I'd share this picture I came across online. I hope to post a picture of my two pooches as soon as I get them some costume to pose in. 

I'm looking forward to see your poodles in costume.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Too funny!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly had a dress rehearsal when she got her costume, but she was sooo uncomfortable ................
So I painted her nails orange and gave her a 'treat' for pulling such a terrible 'trick' on her!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Molly is beautiful!!!!! what a queen bee she will be!!!!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Mr Merlin*







cant figure out how to turn


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Merlin and Sofia*

[/attach]


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Aaawww so cute!!!! Love the tie and the hat.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

My smelly pooch!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my, the skunk costume on a black poo is just hilarious!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha I love the skunk!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread is so funny!!! And cute!! Love the costumes! Keep 'em coming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

We picked a royal theme! LOL!!


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

From last halloween our local pet store runs a comp each year and there are some amazingly inventive people, but first year I entered 2011 my other little man went as pumpkin and won the best tricks division $500 in vouchers to spend in store this set me up with all the goodies for my new poodle pup, last year they went as a pair count and Countess Dogula and won the best trick pair $25 voucher I made costumes  Couple other dogs in costumes cave woman and her dino dog and bride and bride groom doggie.


----------



## Shiloh (Sep 7, 2013)

Kena in her skull and tutu outfit!


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Tonjad said:


> View attachment 95753
> cant figure out how to turn


There you go great pic


----------



## powertothepoodle (Sep 7, 2013)

I am almost done with my costume for James he is going to be a chia pet!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Our local pet supply shop is having a Halloween party tomorrow. Hopefully we'll be able to go, we have so much to do this weekend. I am planning on dressing Lily as a Lily Pad (one of my husband's nicknames for her). Green lily pad with frog fastened to her back. Will post a pic if we go to the party.
I love seeing everyone's costumes - keep the pics coming! And Happy Howl-o-ween to all!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for sharing. Love all the costumes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

